# Кембрик



## kor-ag (27 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте уважаемые мастера. Часто слышу о том что в левоймеханике на усики-толкатели надевают кембрик. Вопрос, какой материал для этого лучше
подходит, силиконовый ниппель, или термоусадочная трубка. И на какие конкретно усики-толкатели
вы надеваете кембрик, на готовых аккордах, на усики басовых рядов, толкатели готовых
аккордов в нижней гребёнке, толкатели выборных лепестков.
За ранее вам всем спасибо. Баян Тула 401 1988Г. выпуска


----------



## ze_go (27 Янв 2016)

тут искать


----------

